# Kioti vs Kubota



## Tew27 (Sep 20, 2016)

Anyone have opinions on Kioti vs Kubota? I'm leaning Kioti, but I've heard a few negative things locally here in the last few weeks. I'm looking to get a 25 or 26hp for working our 7 acres. Thanks!


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Soory, not sure. We have been very happy with our Yanmar


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Everyone I know who owns a Kubota loves it.
The smallest ones really won't do a lot of work though.

You might come out ahead to look at larger machines if you intend to use any ground engaging equipment.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

siberian said:


> Soory, not sure. We have been very happy with our Yanmar


I agree, have an sx3100 yanmar and love it


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

I own two Kubotas and love them...avoid the subcompact bx series and go with either the L or B series. Get the most HP you can afford in the frame size you want with a front end loader. You'll thank me later...


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Another vote for Kubota. Loved having a 3rd arm with my bucket and box scraper. Sold it years later for what I bought it for. Very reliable.

Guy I bought it from bought a new green and yellow tractor. Asked me if he could buy the Kubota back as it didn't give him any trouble.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

www.tractorbynet.com has separate forums for Kiotis, Kubotas and many others. For each they also have maintenance forums. That's your best source for model specific info.


----------



## Tew27 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks for the helpful info


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 25, 2013)

Guess I'm the oddball here! I bought a Massey Ferguson 1739E, 38.5 HP 4WD , got a bucket, box blade, 3pt gooseneck with 2" receiver attachment and a brush hog. Biggest reason I went MF was the local Kubota dealer was an -----hole to me and rubbed me the wrong way. My FIL has 3 MF 383's and they have been great tractors and he abuses the heck out of them. The dealer has been great and when I stopped by to get my 50 hour maintenance items the owner took me to lunch for steak. 
I have had it go 9 months and have put over 70 hours on it. I have used it to pull logs out of the woods to take them next door to my neighbor to cut for my 30 x 60 barn, bailed over 700 square bails of hay, tettered hay, racked hay but I don't have a mower (FIL mowed with the MF 383). I've dug out drain culverts and placed new ones with it, plowed and disked with it. It's been able to do anything I've asked it, sometimes I just have to put it in snail gear (Hydrostatic with snail, turtle and rabbit) and take my time. Pulling some logs I have to scoop dirt to help hold the front down but it's done the job!


----------



## Smallfarm (Jan 30, 2011)

Have a B2320 we bought new 6 years ago, does a great job of taking care of our 10 acres. Use zero turn to mow 2.5 acre yard, brush mower, tiller, box blade, loader with ratchet rake, and drag harrow are my attachments.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Kubota!
_ love mine when I bought it used it was sitting between to JD's same size/simalr models. Everything on the Kubota looked more stout. Bought a Kubota generator for the same reason love it_


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I've been really satisfied with my 35hp mahindra


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I have kubota, john deere, and multiple case tractors. And kubota wins by far. I never need starting fluid or have to plug it in. Even when it's negative outside. It will start. My second favorite is my case 995 with loader. That thing will run forever.


----------



## Tew27 (Sep 20, 2016)

Kubota and Kioti dealers are both pretty close. Those are two huge factors to me.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't knock the little BX too much. Mine has 3500 hours on it and still does the job. I mow 20 acres of rv park with it in less than a day. It's pulled thousands of logs, trailer loads of firewood to be split and moved more dirt and gravel than I care to remembers. It has been a beast for me. I bought it for a 6 acre place but been using for our 90+ acres for the last 9 years. I want an L series now but will keep the little to get into stuff a big tractor just can't.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

We used to have a Kubota tractor where I worked. It was geared down a little lower than the Case tractors and you really had to have the weights on the front end if you had most of implements on it, but other than that, no real problem with it. Have no idea about the other one mentioned.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I run JD, but choosing between those two, absolutely no question that Kubota is the better piece of equipment. Whatever you buy, get something where there is a dealer nearby.


----------



## Xplorer (Sep 23, 2010)

Have a 25 hp Kubota for over 10 years now. I bought it used and have had 0 problems with it, unless a dead battery is a problem-lol


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

About the BX series....small tractors are for small jobs, if I have a bigger job I just break it into smaller jobs. my only complaint about BX is how close rear tires are to the fenders and how low to the ground it sits.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

Tew27 said:


> Anyone have opinions on Kioti vs Kubota? I'm leaning Kioti, but I've heard a few negative things locally here in the last few weeks. I'm looking to get a 25 or 26hp for working our 7 acres. Thanks!


I don't mean to sound rude but 20 k + for a tractor to handle 7 acres hmmmmmmmmm .
What would you be doing with it ?


----------



## Tew27 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hmmmmmm, pretty sure I'm asking about opinions on tractors. Not opinions on what we plan on doing with them on our property. Thanks


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

Tew27 said:


> Hmmmmmm, pretty sure I'm asking about opinions on tractors. Not opinions on what we plan on doing with them on our property. Thanks


Your one of those huh ...
:yawn:


----------



## meiere (Dec 17, 2014)

What you plan on doing with it has a lot to do with the tractor you plan on buying..... There are different configurations of PTO, different three points. Mid mount set ups. Front end loaders with different plates. Different hydraulic set ups. MFWD vs front wheel assist. How many hours you plan on putting on it. How long do you plan to keep it for before trading it in. Do you plan on working on it yourself. And many more questions I'm sure I'm missing...


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

I looked at most all of the big brands before I bought my CK3510 Kioti. I have 8 acres and I brush hog, till, level drive way, push snow, lift logs and haul firewood, dig post holes, haul hay and straw, turn over compost piles, scoop manure out of cattle pen, till my garden, my neighbors garden and out daughters garden, lift 1000 lb sacks of grain out of the back of my truck. I could go on but the Kioti CK 3510 has been a great tractor and for the money $18,200 out the door with FEL was a great deal. I just had the 150 hour service done and could not be happier with it.


----------



## Tew27 (Sep 20, 2016)

Gundog10, thanks for your input. We aren't planning any cattle, but that is what I plan on doing for the most part. 

JTM, yeah, I guess I am one of those. Someone who would like an actual opinion on a question, not a critique. Also, I believe you meant to put "You're" :yawn:


----------



## GardenGekko (Jan 31, 2013)

I've got the same question right now. Looking for a tractor and have a Kioti and a kubota dealer nearby. Initially, I was 95% sure I'd buy a kubota. Now I'm more like 75% sure for the Kioti. You should definitely spend some time on tractorbynet.com

A few general things I've picked up. 1) people seem to be having problems with the newly required emissions equipment on the kubotas. 2) kiotis are heavier than kubotas at comparable hp models. 3) kiotis are cheaper 4) there's a guy on YouTube named Paul short who's done dozens if not hundreds of videos on his kubota tractors (he's got a business modifying and servicing them). Really good stuff to watch. He's a huge kubota fan. In the video I will attempt to post below, he talks about why he originally bought kubotas and that if he were to buy today, he would buy a Kioti...

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PEsRzem3JqE[/ame]


----------



## Tew27 (Sep 20, 2016)

GardenGekko said:


> I've got the same question right now. Looking for a tractor and have a Kioti and a kubota dealer nearby. Initially, I was 95% sure I'd buy a kubota. Now I'm more like 75% sure for the Kioti. You should definitely spend some time on tractorbynet.com
> 
> A few general things I've picked up. 1) people seem to be having problems with the newly required emissions equipment on the kubotas. 2) kiotis are heavier than kubotas at comparable hp models. 3) kiotis are cheaper 4) there's a guy on YouTube named Paul short who's done dozens if not hundreds of videos on his kubota tractors (he's got a business modifying and servicing them). Really good stuff to watch. He's a huge kubota fan. In the video I will attempt to post below, he talks about why he originally bought kubotas and that if he were to buy today, he would buy a Kioti...
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PEsRzem3JqE



Thanks for the helpful info. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

If you haven't been involved in the tractor business in the past 10 or 15 years, my, how things have changed!

Tractor parts are sourced the world over, with very few (if any) smaller tractors built with parts coming from one country. And many of the big companies now source their tractors from other companies...Small John Deeres are made by Yanmar, the small New Holland Workmasters are made by LS. Some of Massey's stuff is made in India Some TAFE stuff has been rebadged. Guys, it's a mish-mash.

All I can say is do your homework, read as much as you can, talk to whomever you can and place a high premium on dealer. My thoughts on value? I think LS gives very good value in small AWD tractors. I think the Mahindra 4025 is an excellent replacement for a worn out 8n or 2000 at a great price point. I think Kubotas and John Deere will give you the best resale value, should you decide to get rid of the tractor or move up.


----------



## Tew27 (Sep 20, 2016)

Jolly said:


> If you haven't been involved in the tractor business in the past 10 or 15 years, my, how things have changed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to know. I looked into a Mahindra. The salesman tried telling me I needed a 40HP for what I wanted to do. I wasn't considering $35k for a tractor.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 25, 2013)

That's a typical salesman but...90% of first time tractor buyers say 'I wish I had a bigger tractor!' However my FIL says he wishes he had a smaller tractor, he bales a lot of hay and uses a 62HP (his smallest) to tetter and rake hay when a 20HP would do that task with ease. It's the fuel consumption and maintenance cost involved with a larger tractor that makes him wish he had a smaller one but he won't justify buying a tractor just for that task. 
I always said I could do what I need with a 30Hp so I went with a 38.5Hp just to be sure and I don't regret going 1 or 2 steps up from what I thought I wanted.
My $.02 if it's even worth that much!


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Tew27 said:


> Good to know. I looked into a Mahindra. The salesman tried telling me I needed a 40HP for what I wanted to do. I wasn't considering $35k for a tractor.


Is there no used tractor dealers in your area. Like a few here have said a lot of people find they need a larger machine, and trade in low hour tractors. I bought a used Kubota with only a 100 hours on it for half the price of new.


----------



## Tew27 (Sep 20, 2016)

Alaska said:


> Is there no used tractor dealers in your area. Like a few here have said a lot of people find they need a larger machine, and trade in low hour tractors. I bought a used Kubota with only a 100 hours on it for half the price of new.



I wish I could find one for half the price. Sounds like you got a great deal!


----------



## meiere (Dec 17, 2014)

Have you checked on tractor house


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Tew27 said:


> I wish I could find one for half the price. Sounds like you got a great deal!


 Yes I feel we got a heck of a deal. It has some years on it but not a lot of hours /wear and tear. Kept my eye out for a year or so. Looked on craigs list a lot but this used tractor dealer had a lot to look at and were better priced than craigs list. He buys from dealers who take trade ins.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

When I was buying, I researched and compared Kubota, Kioti, and New Holland pretty hard. In the end, Kioti won out. On every published spec from weight, to loader and backhoe dimensions and capacities, it beat out the comparable Kubota by a significant margin, and was almost 20% less money. 

The only drawback was that my closest dealer was almost an hour and a half away. The NA headquarters is only about 2 hours away, so I did get quick stock and shipping when I needed filters and accessories, though. Recently, a guy that works for me was buying a tractor and he discovered that our local farm supply became a Kioti dealer, so now I have a servicing dealer only 15 minutes away. 

I've only got around 300 hours on mine, but I've been extremely happy with it. I've dove into it pretty deeply, doing all my routine maintenance, and every part and assembly I've closely examined has appeared to be sturdily made and well finished. 

I think Kioti is, to the market, what Kubota was back in the 80s or 90s. Back then, Kubota was making a product as good as JD, but they couldn't command the same prices because of their lack of name recognition. Now, a Kubota costs the same or almost the same as a JD. Kioti doesn't have the dealer networks or the name that Kubota and JD do, right now, but the product quality is there. If you have a Kioti dealer near enough to make it reasonable to consider them, they're a great buy because they're in the process of trying to build their name where, with JD and Kubota, you're already paying for the name.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Tew27 said:


> Good to know. I looked into a Mahindra. The salesman tried telling me I needed a 40HP for what I wanted to do. I wasn't considering $35k for a tractor.


My 4025 is nothing more than an old International design from the 1960's. 2WD, basic iron. Ran about $11K new (bought mine for $9K with 30 hours). When looking at other tractors in their line, always keep in mind the design and where it's made. Some of their smaller stuff used to be built by Mitsubishi and were pretty good little tractors. Other stuff, not so good.

Gotta do the research and even after that, dealerships make a big difference.


----------



## Tew27 (Sep 20, 2016)

Aaaaa


----------



## Tew27 (Sep 20, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> When I was buying, I researched and compared Kubota, Kioti, and New Holland pretty hard. In the end, Kioti won out. On every published spec from weight, to loader and backhoe dimensions and capacities, it beat out the comparable Kubota by a significant margin, and was almost 20% less money.
> 
> The only drawback was that my closest dealer was almost an hour and a half away. The NA headquarters is only about 2 hours away, so I did get quick stock and shipping when I needed filters and accessories, though. Recently, a guy that works for me was buying a tractor and he discovered that our local farm supply became a Kioti dealer, so now I have a servicing dealer only 15 minutes away.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. It really helps hearing it firsthand from someone operating the equipment. Appreciate it


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Tew27 said:


> Thanks for the info. It really helps hearing it firsthand from someone operating the equipment. Appreciate it


Incidentally, the model of Kioti that the snow-removal guy in GardenGekko's video talks about wanting to see when he was buying, but wasn't available in Nova Scotia yet, was the model I ended up buying. Albeit, he was talking about the '08 or '09 model year, and mine was bought new in 2014. 

I actually ended up forcing the financing a little bit and buying one year before I had budgeted for it, because I found out about the Tier IV emissions requirements that were going into effect for that size machine in the 2015 model year. Speculation at the time was that Tier IV was going to add 20% to prices, and require things like DEF fluid and/or catalytic after-burners etc. 

I didn't want to be the gunea pig for a new engine, and I'd read horror-stories about catalytic afterburners. Apparently, the engine's ECM would pick completely random times to go into afterburner, and catch the woods on fire, while the driver was away running a chainsaw or whatever. Either way, I didn't want to mess with all that, so I bought earlier than I had planned. 

The current equivalent model is the NX, and starts at 50hp, I believe. I've never found my 40HP engine to leave me lacking for power, but I do wish I'd bought the 45HP model DK, just because.


----------



## Tew27 (Sep 20, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Incidentally, the model of Kioti that the snow-removal guy in GardenGekko's video talks about wanting to see when he was buying, but wasn't available in Nova Scotia yet, was the model I ended up buying. Albeit, he was talking about the '08 or '09 model year, and mine was bought new in 2014.
> 
> I actually ended up forcing the financing a little bit and buying one year before I had budgeted for it, because I found out about the Tier IV emissions requirements that were going into effect for that size machine in the 2015 model year. Speculation at the time was that Tier IV was going to add 20% to prices, and require things like DEF fluid and/or catalytic after-burners etc.
> 
> ...



I'm hoping to get something within the next month or two. Thanks again for the insight!


----------

